# Pouch Design



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

Can anyone help me with a pouch? I have been cutting them out by hand and they look ugly and are way to big... Can someone give me like a template so I can use? Dimensions are welcomed also







Also how can i draw out the template onto the leather because i have tried pencils and they just won't work...


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

you could try and buy one off eshot or something like that then make one similar to the size.(or just buy pouches from someone)


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

You can use singe hole instead of 2 both the side


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

e~shot said:


> You can use singe hole instead of 2 both the side


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Forgot to mention all measurement in *mm *


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Just buy some pouches from Irfan-they are brill.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Use a fine point felt tip marker like a Sharpee. Start with a 3/4" X 3" size. Use a business card and make a template on it. That is a starting place. Do a search on pouches in the search box. You can clip the corners of the pouch to make them look better also use a coin to trace around to give rounded ends.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Forgot. I also buy pouches from tex shooter and flatband.


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Don't forget Rayshot! amazing pouches no stretching whatsoever! one pouch will easily outlast 5 bandsets, but really just experiment with different pouches of different sizes and shapes.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

rubberpower said:


> Don't forget Rayshot! amazing pouches no stretching whatsoever! one pouch will easily outlast 5 bandsets, but really just experiment with different pouches of different sizes and shapes.


TEX
Rayshot - specialist in magnetic pouches
Flatband (Gary)
Jim Harries

these guys are top of the list in pouches making


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Guys! I think I will start buying some and just making some more like the one that Rubberpower mentioned!


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

i draw it on a lint roller paper and then stick it to the leather and cut it out.


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Pouches by rayshot and Jim Harris are both brilliant, I now use them exclusively rather than make my own!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

ebooks886 said:


> Pouches by rayshot and Jim Harris are both brilliant, I now use them exclusively rather than make my own!


Thanks ebooks from Jim and I both.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Don't forget Rayshot! amazing pouches no stretching whatsoever! one pouch will easily outlast 5 bandsets, but really just experiment with different pouches of different sizes and shapes.


TEX
Rayshot - specialist in magnetic pouches
Flatband (Gary)
Jim Harries

these guys are top of the list in pouches making








[/quote]
...and e-shot, Irfan, pouches as well are to be mentionated.


----------

